

How do you handle eye fatigue - djb_hackernews

Lately my eyes have been getting fatigued after looking at a computer screen. I'm a developer and sit in front of a computer for at least 10 hours a day, more if I can. My eyes haven't ever given me a problem until now, and it's a major problem. I'm not able to look at a computer screen for more than 15 seconds until I have to take a break. Here are some remedies I've found on the internet:<p>* Special UV eye glasses<p>* Visine drops<p>* 20-20-20. Every 20 minutes, focus on an object 20 feet away for 20 seconds.<p>* Don't forget to blink<p>So far blinking more has helped, I've been doing the focus trick, but way more often than 20 minutes. I haven't bought Visine or the special UV glasses.<p>I don't have and don't need glasses or contacts. I sit in a naturally lit office, with a 23(?)" LCD monitor.<p>Got any other ideas?
======
warbee
Sometimes I get some pretty bad headaches from staring so intently at the
screen. I've found that taking breaks every few hours or so, going outside,
taking a breath of fresh air, and then staring at something in the distance
helps. Not only do I feel rejuvenated from being outside, but it also helps to
relieve the eye strain.

------
rhartsock
I'm a developer as well and used to have this same problem. Now I make sure to
blink more often and I use eye drops, either red eye or dry eye (both work
fine) and I also switched to a matte screened monitor. I had a glossy one
before and after I switched them up, the problem started going away.

